# Painting trim and Wagner sprayers



## Highside (Jan 4, 2010)

How many of you have a Wagner Control Spray and have used it for oil based paints?

I have one and have used it with thinned Latex paints for my HT screens. WE are at a "thought process" stage for redoing our HT and I want to paint the trim a new color. It was originally painted with an oil based paint and has held up very well for the last 8 years and I want to use another oil based paint for the look and durability.

The painters got such a smooth look that I want to paint it with my Wagner CS to get that same look and to save time. Taping is going to be the same regardless.

Any homeowners tried this method or the like? Spraying trim vs. brushing it?

Thanks,
Rob


----------

